
Netflix Lowers Outlook, Citing Disgruntled Customers  - px
http://www.nytimes.com/2011/07/26/business/media/netflix-lowers-outlook-citing-disgruntled-customers.html
======
gamble
Netflix needs to figure out how to announce fee hikes without provoking
outrage. If they intend to become a serious replacement for cable or satellite
subscriptions, they will need to bring in a comparable amount of revenue. That
means Netflix's fees will have to go up dramatically over the next few years.

~~~
jamesteow
How does one announce price hikes without provoking outrage?

~~~
gamble
Couple the hikes with announcements of new streaming content? No one will be
_happy_ with a fee hike, but they should perceive that it's going to improve
the service rather than a cash grab to bump Netflix's stock.

